# Matecheo with blue legs.



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

so this is interesting i just had a rash of babis come out with sky blue legs... my parents have no blue on the legs at all like this and i have had 40-50 prior babies and dont remember ever having blue legs
i have apicture of multiple out of the same clutch
and i have a single picture of a matecheo babie that has blue front legs also... i do have Giant orange froglets also and there is a slim chance that this is a Giant oarnge but i am positive it came from my matecheo clutch of eggs...

***
so has anyone ever had blue legs before.
and waht does everyone think of the single frog -


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

can you get a belly shot? GO froglets seems like a possibility with so many showing the blue...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Unless they are known for throwing different colors (like basti's) this just screams hybrid to me. Sorry to be _that_ guy.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

^^ Uncalled for. If your sorry to be _that_ guy - then don't _be_ that guy.


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

My GO froglets come out with dark blue legs, never light blue. I don't have any Matecho out of the water to compare, but I have had a few Yellowback froglets to morph with some light blue like that on their legs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

intersting!! they look like GO/Regina


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Whose lineage are they? Ask the breeder if they produce Matecho that look like yours.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say about 1/3 of my matechos come out with sky blue leg reticulation that turns black after about 5 months. This is the same as in the closest "cousin", the Saul Yellowbacks.

No need to scream fire in a crowded theater!

Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Line info please.



Woodsman said:


> I would say about 1/3 of my matechos come out with sky blue leg reticulation that turns black after about 5 months. This is the same as in the closest "cousin", the Saul Yellowbacks.
> 
> No need to scream fire in a crowded theater!
> 
> Good luck with them, Richard.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jeremy,

I have collected the three lines that I believe are in the U.S. currently (Sean Stewart 2005 and 2009, and Meyers 2004) and keep 5 pairs of different configurations (to try to maximize diversity within the colormorph). I see the blue legs in every line that I have.

Richard.



JL-Exotics said:


> Line info please.


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

All of my babies pop out with blue legs and loose the color with in a few months. Here is a pic of a baby and the parents.


















I hope this helps and the parents are from adam butt

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Taron I'm not going to lie that's a pretty sweet baby lol. How long does it usually take for them to loose their blue? Just curious.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Chris,

It takes about 6 months for the blue to change to black. Actually, if you're looking for a frog that will have the most yellow/orange, you want to see as little color on the froglets as possible. They are extremely variable.

Take care, Richard.



heatfreakk3 said:


> Taron I'm not going to lie that's a pretty sweet baby lol. How long does it usually take for them to loose their blue? Just curious.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Hey Richard, 

Yeah if I were to get metachos, I would want the full yellow will little black on it. I just like different things sometimes lol


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

When I first decided to get groups of the Matechos, I was very adamant about getting all "no-dot" frogs. So all of my pairs are "no-dots". All of my pairs produce "dots and "no-dots" and I have come to love them all. I supplement my frogs and froglets every day with Superpig and they turn an awesome deep orange color.

I'll try to photograph a bunch of them and post them in the members forgs section.

Take care, Richard.



heatfreakk3 said:


> Hey Richard,
> 
> Yeah if I were to get metachos, I would want the full yellow will little black on it. I just like different things sometimes lol


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Interesting... I work with Adam's line as well and have never seen blue legs in our froglets.

Frogs are cool...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jeremy,

From my understanding, Matechos can be found 24 kilometers from the village of Saul along the Arapaii River. 24km is not very far at all, so seeing the same kind of juvenile coloration that we see in Saul Yellowbacks doesn't surprise me at all.

I'll take a look at the progeny from my Meyers pair and let you know if I see the blue reticulation in them.

Take care, Richard.



JL-Exotics said:


> Interesting... I work with Adam's line as well and have never seen blue legs in our froglets.
> 
> Frogs are cool...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice looking frogs! I would personally rather they keep that awesome sky blue leg color.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i got them from sean stewart,,, i belive they were a dif line that he brought in from europe about 2 yrs ago...
this is a picture of my parents.









i do get the blue legs from time to time just dont ever remember it being so skyblue.... but it looks like other members have had babies cme out the same.
all of the frogs that i posted are matecheo - they just came out a weird pattern
**
i do have regina and Giant orange froglets - and it has been a strugle to pick them out when i house all the babies togehter. that was a mistake putting all of them in the same grow out tank. i will never make that mistake again. i now have La fumme coming out of the water and man that would really get confusing if i had all 4 of those frogs in the same grow out tank. 
i have had regina morph out that come real close to looking like la fumme.
***
i could not even imagine having a pair of breeding yellow backs


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

oh and i love this picture.... if you ever want your frogs to fight over food - give them termites...
they go crazy - i think at this point i could feed then termites by hand...
not to mention they breed like crazy.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Cheers to phenotypic diversity.


----------



## Marc (Feb 3, 2008)

My Adam Butt 2005 line does throw blue leg babies, that then turn to Black afterwards.

This puzzled me at first too, until I saw they all turned from blue to black afterwards.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, I didn't realize they had been in the US for that long...



Marc said:


> My Adam Butt 2005 line does throw blue leg babies, that then turn to Black afterwards.
> 
> This puzzled me at first too, until I saw they all turned from blue to black afterwards.


----------



## skimmy (Aug 14, 2016)

came across this old post on google when I was trying to figure out why my Matecho had blue legs. Crappy picture. A lot more blue in person

Sent from my LGL53BL using Tapatalk


----------

